# GE Washer Stops between Cycles - Timer?



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Model # ?


----------



## Imasofat (Dec 15, 2011)

Model: WLSR2200J5WW


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I would check the door switch first.


----------



## SassyArmyWife (Jan 7, 2012)

http://products.geappliances.com/Ma...ispatcher?RequestType=PDF&Name=49-90392-2.pdf try page 13... It worked wonders for me!!!


----------

